# Alchi-Lehrer



## sportakus (15. September 2006)

HI,

ich bin seit ewigen zeiten auf der suche nach einem Alchi-Lehrer der mir bis LVL300 lehren kann. ich stehe bei 225 und habe schon fast alle Städte abgesucht aber niemand ist mehr in der lage mir was zu lehren.
nun habe ich ein Tip bekommen ich sollte zu Rogvar gehen in die Sümpfe des Elends! Leider gehöre ich der Allianz an und nicht wie dort der Horde!
gibt es also irgendwo noch einen Alchi-Lehrer oder wie stellt man es an auf LVL 300 zu kommen?

Danke allen im voraus!


----------



## Sixten (15. September 2006)

Hallo,

für die Ally ist der Alchi Lehrer auf Kalimdor, Feralas und dort in der Festung Feathermoon.

Gruß


----------



## sportakus (16. September 2006)

Sixten schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für die Ally ist der Alchi Lehrer auf Kalimdor, Feralas und dort in der Festung Feathermoon.
> 
> Gruß



Ich danke dir, hast ,ir echt geholfen!

Gruß


----------



## Nightworld (17. September 2006)

mh, warum haste nicht einfachmal auf dem server gefraggt?


----------



## Hain (22. September 2006)

Sixten schrieb:


> für die Ally ist der Alchi Lehrer auf Kalimdor, Feralas und dort in der Festung Feathermoon.


Bin Levl 37 / Alchi 224 - Lohnt es sich für mich schon, dort hinzugehen? Ich meine damit, komme ich mit den Viechern unterwegs klar? Und wie ist der Weg von Stormwind aus?


----------



## Xathras (22. September 2006)

Ich hab mir da mit 35 den Flugpunkt geholt. 
Solange du auf dem Weg bleibst kannst du es schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightworld (23. September 2006)

Xathras schrieb:


> Ich hab mir da mit 35 den Flugpunkt geholt.
> Solange du auf dem Weg bleibst kannst du es schaffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und was machst du wenn ein böser  hordler kommt und dich killt? spass. ne müssteste schaffen


----------



## Roran (24. September 2006)

Nightworld schrieb:


> und was machst du wenn ein böser  hordler kommt und dich killt? spass. ne müssteste schaffen


Was dann ist ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
" Die Allianz flüchtet und flüchtet und flüchtet. "   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (25. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Was dann ist ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja viel mehr bleibt den 35ern nicht übrig wenn sie wieder von 60ern gegankt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marmic (25. September 2006)

OHHH Mann Roran!

Nur weil ein paar allis flüchten machen das alle???
So ein schamrrn.
Soll ich wirklich sehen das es nichts wird dan verliere ich halt einfach, beim nächsten wirds besser und nichts von weglaufen, aber das weglaufen hab ich auf beide fraktionen schon erlebt.


----------



## Iridio87 (25. September 2006)

kleiner tipp für low level chars die durch high lvl gebiete reisen wollen!
alles an equipment ab in den rucksack (das ihr nix mehr anhabt was haltbarkeit hat)-> sich killen lassen-> als geist bis zum friedhof in dem gebiet laufen-> sich dort vom geistheiler rezzen lassen und fertig!

PS: als geist kann man auch zeppelin und schiff benutzen


Greetz,
Iri


----------



## Nightworld (25. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Was dann ist ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir sind so gemein zu den häßlichen langohrigen allis... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hain (28. September 2006)

Iridio87 schrieb:


> kleiner tipp für low level chars die durch high lvl gebiete reisen wollen!
> alles an equipment ab in den rucksack (das ihr nix mehr anhabt was haltbarkeit hat)-> sich killen lassen-> als geist bis zum friedhof in dem gebiet laufen-> sich dort vom geistheiler rezzen lassen und fertig!
> 
> PS: als geist kann man auch zeppelin und schiff benutzen
> ...


Hast Du das mit den unterschiedlichen Friedhöfen mal ausprobiert? Meine Info ist, dass man an dem Friedhof wiederbelebt wird, an dem man ursprünglich als Geist auftaucht, egal wie weit man gelaufen ist. ...


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

Hain schrieb:


> Hast Du das mit den unterschiedlichen Friedhöfen mal ausprobiert? Meine Info ist, dass man an dem Friedhof wiederbelebt wird, an dem man ursprünglich als Geist auftaucht, egal wie weit man gelaufen ist. ...


Jo dachte ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iridio87 (29. September 2006)

also ich hab mir  mal nen gnom gemacht den ich vor die bank in og legen wollte mit dem bin ich von if weg als geist nach stormwind dann nach strangelthorn gelaufen mitm zeppelin nach Og und hab mich dort gerezzt...
ist aber schon ne zeit her könnte sein das blizz das weggepatcht hat... die verderben einem ja auch den ganzen spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Greetz,
Iri


----------



## Icecool (2. November 2006)

das is erst seit nem neuen patch so, mit den friedhöfen...


----------



## Gaudi (10. November 2006)

Und wo finde ich den Horde lehrer ab lvl 225  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbrod (10. November 2006)

sümpfe des elends das große haus neben dem flugpunkt (rechts davon)


----------



## Gaudi (13. November 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Danke sehr ! Gibt es auch noch einen leherer danach zu finden ?


----------



## Janica-Damira (14. November 2006)

Mal ne dumme Frage, wahrscheinlich hab ich es sogar überlesen, 

Ab welchem lvl kann man in Feralas ausbilden?? bin lvl.31, (war "Mitläufer" auf dem Weg dahin) und steh seit geschlagenen 5 lvl auf Stufe 225.

Schon ml Dank vorab.


----------



## White Jen (15. November 2006)

Gaudi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Danke sehr ! Gibt es auch noch einen leherer danach zu finden ?




nein,das ist der höchste lehrer.Leider musst du dich dann bis 300 selber neue sachen beibringen,da der Alchimistenlehrer dir in den sümpfen nicht mehr so viele sachen beibringt.Ich musste mir ca. 2 Rezepte selber kaufen,um mich den rest auf 300 zu skillen.

Tipp: Viele Rezepte(nicht grün) die im ah angebietet werden,kannst du auch bei Händlern kaufen,und die sind meist um ein vieles billiger.

In Og kann man sich rezept Wuttrank und großer Wuttrank bei nem Händler kaufen.Im Ah setzten die gekauften Rezepte,die sie z.B 1G 5s gekauft haben dann locker für 5 G rein.Darum mach dich erst schlau,welche man beim Händler kaufen kann und welche nicht


----------

